# Las Vegas Players College Showcase



## NumberTen (Mar 5, 2018)

I have not been to this tournament for olders, but I have been there for the youngers.  What tips and tricks can you offer up?  General impressions?  Good--Bad? ....
http://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=59676


----------



## Fact (Mar 5, 2018)

Since you play for Albion make double sure your son is never alone with the coach and block the coaches phone number on your son's cell phone.


----------



## outside! (Mar 5, 2018)

Stay as close to the fields as possible, preferably at a hotel that serves breakfast. Get out of Vegas as fast as you can on Sunday, the traffic south on 15 gets progressively worse as the day goes on. If you can't leave until Sunday afternoon. Consider spending the night and leaving early Monday.


----------



## mirage (Mar 5, 2018)

Have done this couple of times and will be there this week for the third time.

Its too late for this year but in the future, stay in a hotel away from the strip (we request Grandview, because its a timeshare like setup with each unit with two lockout suits; hence reducing the cost to half).  It also has a washer and dryer in each suite.  There are others alike in town.

Have left when the game ended around 3pm and took us 2 hours to get to the state line.  Have left around 6pm and no traffic to speak of.  This year our game ends around 2pm so we'll check the traffic and most likely relax and have dinner in LV, then leave bit later.  Many fly in and fly out.

The tournament is really geared towards college showcase format without a playoff once you get to U16+.  Betty Wilson and Heritage Park are the two main recruiting sites - college coaches everywhere.  The lower ages can be spread out and no coaches in sight. 

Vegas is Vegas.  You know what you're getting yourself into when you agree to go there.  Weather is mild this time of the year so that's good.

The rest is what you make of it...


----------



## Dubs (Mar 7, 2018)

Has anyone been to the fields at Silver Bowl?  Looks like the whole 03 division will be playing there.  From a the satellite view on Google, the fields look less than desirable.  Would be good to hear some feedback if anyone has been there....


----------



## G03_SD (Mar 7, 2018)

Dubs said:


> Has anyone been to the fields at Silver Bowl?  Looks like the whole 03 division will be playing there.  From a the satellite view on Google, the fields look less than desirable.  Would be good to hear some feedback if anyone has been there....


Last couple years, Heritage and Silver Bowl were pretty much dirt and dead grass.  They added Adventura starting last year and those fields were great with mid morning-early afternoon strong wind gusts.


----------



## Dubs (Mar 7, 2018)

Hmm.  That doesn't sound promising.  I would've thought they would make sure there were solid fields for this age group given the recruiting eye being turned to 2021s...


----------



## AFC (Mar 7, 2018)

Dubs said:


> Hmm.  That doesn't sound promising.  I would've thought they would make sure there were solid fields for this age group given the recruiting eye being turned to 2021s...


Not many eyes will be checking 03s, but if they will, please keep us posted


----------



## Dubs (Mar 7, 2018)

will do...


----------



## mirage (Mar 7, 2018)

Dubs said:


> Hmm.  That doesn't sound promising.  I would've thought they would make sure there were solid fields for this age group given the recruiting eye being turned to 2021s...


The 00~02 take more priority than 03 still.  Plenty of those age players without commits.

Silverbowl is not bad, when we played there last (3 year ago).  This year, our younger's age group (B02) is there.  Its next to the stadium that UNLV uses for football, I think.

We did not find it windy but its high desert so should expect it.  All that said though, Betty Wilson and Heritage are the two primary college sites.


----------



## G03_SD (Mar 7, 2018)

mirage said:


> The 00~02 take more priority than 03 still.  Plenty of those age players without commits.
> 
> Silverbowl is not bad, when we played there last (3 year ago).  This year, our younger's age group (B02) is there.  Its next to the stadium that UNLV uses for football, I think.
> 
> We did not find it windy but its high desert so should expect it.  All that said though, Betty Wilson and Heritage are the two primary college sites.


Only wind experienced at Adventura. It could be due to it's in the middle of no where!


----------



## Frank (Mar 7, 2018)

Dubs said:


> Hmm.  That doesn't sound promising.  I would've thought they would make sure there were solid fields for this age group given the recruiting eye being turned to 2021s...


Very unlikely that many college coaches will spend much time at the 03 age group.  IMO


----------



## Dubs (Mar 7, 2018)

Good to know.  Appreciate the feedback.  Hopefully the fields are in good shape.


----------



## mirage (Mar 9, 2018)

G03_SD said:


> Last couple years, Heritage and Silver Bowl were pretty much dirt and dead grass......


Don't know about Heritage but Silverbowl fields are in great shape.  All green with no dirt patches.

Field setup is bit on the short side.


----------



## Dubs (Mar 9, 2018)

Excellent!  Thank you.


----------



## G03_SD (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi all. Looking for someone local (LV) who records game. The tournament wasn't able to provide coverage at Adventura fields.


----------



## G03_SD (Mar 15, 2018)

G03_SD said:


> Hi all. Looking for someone local (LV) who records game. The tournament wasn't able to provide coverage at Adventura fields.Please let me know if you have used any companies here


----------



## Xoloman (Mar 16, 2018)

How do come up with these groupings? A few loopsided teams/scores.


----------



## WhiteFenceSurfer (Mar 17, 2018)

Agreed Xolo... In our group, we have two teams in the 300+ national GotSoccer rankings, one in the 600's and one in the 1700. The 1700 team didn't win a game in SCDSL filght one (0-8-2) and they loaded up with their ECNL players and beat all three of us. (one game 7-1) I didn't expect that from CDA Slammers HB but they took a page out of RB's playbook this year... I bet they'll do the same at SC... The rules say 5 guest players but I counted way more than 5 patches during warm ups and then all girls put on regular slammers jersey's for the game with taped numbers... It's been a great weekend so far and a great experience all together but as long as there's ways around rules, someone will find a way to do it. Not sure what they have to gain from it and if they wanted their ECNL girls to stay sharp, why not play them in the USYS and get some scout exposure to boot???


----------



## Dubs (Mar 17, 2018)

We have been at Silver Bowl and the fields are absolute S#$t!!!  pot holes, slopes, slow grass and no lines.... Super disappointed with that part.... couple the crappy fields with significant wind (which we've had) and anything can happen in any competitive game.


----------



## Mystery Train (Mar 18, 2018)

Plus: Very good turn out of coaches.  We had 39 different schools show up to our first game.  
Minus:  Windy and cold AF yesterday!  
I'm curious to see if any college coaches will still be around on Sunday, in my experience they get scarce towards the end.  Competition has been very tough & seen some very good soccer despite the brutal conditions.


----------



## Dubs (Mar 18, 2018)

Agreed.  We had many coaches watching our games.  Exact number, I'm not sure, but yesterday there were 30+.  Conditions, fields and refs were terrible @ Silver Bowl.  I honestly think the "tournament format" for the highest level teams simply doesn't work anymore.  Too much to play 5 games (if you make the final) over 3 days.   Like you said, the coaches won't be around on Sunday.  Pointless.


----------



## G03_SD (Mar 19, 2018)

AFC said:


> Not many eyes will be checking 03s, but if they will, please keep us posted


Did not see any coaches at Aventura Park.


----------



## G03_SD (Mar 19, 2018)

Refs were beyond horrible. Our CRs did not move more than 5 feet from the center line and we had him for most of our games. ARs were no better either. I could have sworn they could be your regular Joes sporting ref attire.


----------



## Slammerdad (Mar 19, 2018)

Saw a couple of games that brought in ECNL/DPL patch girls added to current rosters and even a team whose uniforms did not exactly match up.  Competition was good throughout but the seedings for the G03 groups seemed a little unbalanced.  Seemed like teams from the lower brackets could easily have played with some of the higher bracket teams.  Ref's were on par with typical SCDSL flight 1 refs.  Not great, missed calls, but hey, I didn't want to do it so can't complain too much.  Second year my DD has played and overall fun experience to get good exposure to teams outside of So Cal.


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm not usually one to bash refereeing, and I won't second guess a call, but for the G03 events at Silver Bowl, the only crew I'd want back on one of our games had Mexican referee patches on. That Mexican crew was very good, and they spoke great English, too. The rest were not demonstrating basic competency. For instance, not blowing a whistle to start a Kick-Off. Drop ball taken where the injured player was, not the position of the ball when play was stopped and etc.

Every other official on the field weren't even wearing referee patches. I was shocked. I mean, not a single one had a patch on their shirt. They had to have been told to take them off. Who doesn't have a USSF referee patch? One AR must have been handed a shirt on his way to the field. He really didn't have any idea what he was doing. He was worse than just about any club linesmen I've had, at any age.

I empathize that with so many games to do, they had to have been short. I wonder if this is a yearly problem with this tournament. As mentioned above, the CR's on all but one of our games were sticking to 20 yards from the center. I have to assume they were tired from working all day, so I don't blame them too much. It is hard to manage a game from the middle of the field, especially when you don't have competent assistants.

This is the first Player's showcase I've been to. The other 2 Las Vegas tournaments I've been to have very competent officials, from around North America.


----------



## Gmiller part deux (Mar 19, 2018)

WhiteFenceSurfer said:


> Agreed Xolo... In our group, we have two teams in the 300+ national GotSoccer rankings, one in the 600's and one in the 1700. The 1700 team didn't win a game in SCDSL filght one (0-8-2) and they loaded up with their ECNL players and beat all three of us. (one game 7-1) I didn't expect that from CDA Slammers HB but they took a page out of RB's playbook this year... I bet they'll do the same at SC... The rules say 5 guest players but I counted way more than 5 patches during warm ups and then all girls put on regular slammers jersey's for the game with taped numbers... It's been a great weekend so far and a great experience all together but as long as there's ways around rules, someone will find a way to do it. Not sure what they have to gain from it and if they wanted their ECNL girls to stay sharp, why not play them in the USYS and get some scout exposure to boot???


If that was the 03 age bracket the slammers o3 ECNL team was playing also.  So those were not slammers ECNL players guesting.


----------



## G03_SD (Mar 19, 2018)

Gmiller part deux said:


> If that was the 03 age bracket the slammers o3 ECNL team was playing also.  So those were not slammers ECNL players guesting.


We play them in national cup...so what's the scoop? did they get new additions?


----------



## NorCal (Mar 19, 2018)

G03_SD said:


> Refs were beyond horrible. Our CRs did not move more than 5 feet from the center line and we had him for most of our games. ARs were no better either. I could have sworn they could be your regular Joes sporting ref attire.


15 minutes into the South Shore (MA) v. Ajax United '03 (NorCal) match at Silverbowl....the 3 man officiating crew walked off the field. Refused to ref the game. With many colleges in attendance (UCLA, Stanford, Harvard, etc..) coaches and players decided to play without ref's .....2 minutes into the "pickup game" the Tournament Director runs onto the field and takes the ball. Says its a liability to play without refs. He refused to replace or change refs. Both coaches even agreed to have a parent ref (he's licensed) but T.D. said no. Both teams stood around for 30-40  minutes (actually started to hang out, take pictures with each other, etc...). Very disappointing for all parties - players, college coaches, etc...


----------



## DefndrDad (Mar 19, 2018)

NorCal said:


> 15 minutes into the South Shore (MA) v. Ajax United '03 (NorCal) match at Silverbowl....the 3 man officiating crew walked off the field. Refused to ref the game. With many colleges in attendance (UCLA, Stanford, Harvard, etc..) coaches and players decided to play without ref's .....2 minutes into the "pickup game" the Tournament Director runs onto the field and takes the ball. Says its a liability to play without refs. He refused to replace or change refs. Both coaches even agreed to have a parent ref (he's licensed) but T.D. said no. Both teams stood around for 30-40  minutes (actually started to hang out, take pictures with each other, etc...). Very disappointing for all parties - players, college coaches, etc...


I would have been pissed. Why did they walk off? Refs were ok for ours until the final. Dd’s Team won but it was bad.


----------



## outside! (Mar 19, 2018)

NorCal said:


> 15 minutes into the South Shore (MA) v. Ajax United '03 (NorCal) match at Silverbowl....the 3 man officiating crew walked off the field. Refused to ref the game. With many colleges in attendance (UCLA, Stanford, Harvard, etc..) coaches and players decided to play without ref's .....2 minutes into the "pickup game" the Tournament Director runs onto the field and takes the ball. Says its a liability to play without refs. He refused to replace or change refs. Both coaches even agreed to have a parent ref (he's licensed) but T.D. said no. Both teams stood around for 30-40  minutes (actually started to hang out, take pictures with each other, etc...). Very disappointing for all parties - players, college coaches, etc...


It would be great to get more info on this story. Don't most tournaments guarantee a certain number of games? It is possible the ref crew had a good reason.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 19, 2018)

Curious to see how many of the teams had pamphlets printed out and handed them out to the college coaches.

When my DD played one of the parents stood on one side of the field and I stood on the other. When we saw a coach we would ask them if they were there to watch a particular player. If they were we informed the club coach that a college was there to watch a certain girl play. That way if the girl was not in the coach could sub her in immediately. 

If the college coach was just there to scout the team for players we would ask the coach what type of college they were (D1-NAIA) and what type of player typically is accepted into their school(GPA) and what is the schools area of specialty if they have one (Culinary, Christian,Liberal Arts, Tech). We would even ask about the size of the school. Then if there was a kid or kids who fit that profile we would point them out and hand them a pamphlet. 

Also, by standing on either side of the field we could spot the coaches easier and call each other when we see them. It worked. My DD had her initial contact with her college this way.


----------



## DefndrDad (Mar 19, 2018)

Were the coaches receptive to this?  It sounds like a good idea, but many of them seem to already know who they’re coming to watch.


----------



## Mackerel Sam (Mar 19, 2018)

outside! said:


> It would be great to get more info on this story. Don't most tournaments guarantee a certain number of games? It is possible the ref crew had a good reason.


We were preparing to play on an adjacent field and a couple of our parents had been watching the game in question. They told us about it later and they felt that the crowd watching that game was very belligerent to the ref crew and it felt that the situation was getting out of control. Without knowing why the crowd had become so belligerent, they felt that ref crew had done the right thing to leave.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 19, 2018)

DefndrDad said:


> Were the coaches receptive to this?  It sounds like a good idea, but many of them seem to already know who they’re coming to watch.


All the coaches that spoke to were very easy to approach and were eager to talk. If they were there for a specific player I would ask them if they still wanted a pamphlet. All of them took one.

The pamphlets had the players picture, name, height and weight, positions, HS, GPA, email (some also wanted parents email)and projected major.


----------



## outside! (Mar 19, 2018)

Mackerel Sam said:


> We were preparing to play on an adjacent field and a couple of our parents had been watching the game in question. They told us about it later and they felt that the crowd watching that game was very belligerent to the ref crew and it felt that the situation was getting out of control. Without knowing why the crowd had become so belligerent, they felt that ref crew had done the right thing to leave.


Sounds like the grownups ruined things once again.


----------



## Speed (Mar 19, 2018)

NorCal said:


> 15 minutes into the South Shore (MA) v. Ajax United '03 (NorCal) match at Silverbowl....the 3 man officiating crew walked off the field. Refused to ref the game. With many colleges in attendance (UCLA, Stanford, Harvard, etc..) coaches and players decided to play without ref's .....2 minutes into the "pickup game" the Tournament Director runs onto the field and takes the ball. Says its a liability to play without refs. He refused to replace or change refs. Both coaches even agreed to have a parent ref (he's licensed) but T.D. said no. Both teams stood around for 30-40  minutes (actually started to hang out, take pictures with each other, etc...). Very disappointing for all parties - players, college coaches, etc...


----------



## Speed (Mar 19, 2018)

Why did they walk off the field???


----------



## DefndrDad (Mar 19, 2018)

Maybe some of the refs here can chime in. Short of some kind of threat of violence or bodily harm, a ref can throw parents, coaches, or players out until things calm down.


----------



## Speed (Mar 19, 2018)

We had a bunch of idiot refs who either didn't speak English or wouldn't engage. Terrible calls and the other team was questioning calls that would go in our favor


----------



## NorCal (Mar 19, 2018)

Mackerel Sam said:


> We were preparing to play on an adjacent field and a couple of our parents had been watching the game in question. They told us about it later and they felt that the crowd watching that game was very belligerent to the ref crew and it felt that the situation was getting out of control. Without knowing why the crowd had become so belligerent, they felt that ref crew had done the right thing to leave.



Not the case at all. It was 15 minutes into the game. AR was 10 yards behind the last defender and missed an offsides call. Parent asked if could get into position. AR said no. I guess they went back in a civil manner and eventually the parent asked if there was someone that he could talk to to get him to work. AR pointed to the white tents in the middle of the complex. Parent got up and walked over to the tents. When he got close to the tents the AR ran to the ref, had a brief discussion and all 3 ran off the field. There was a parent from both teams as well as a 3rd party (west coast parent just there watching) that all said no contact was made, no foul language, etc...College coaches were not happy. Kids were disappointed...UCLA coach tweeted about it today. Unfortunate situation for all.


----------



## G03_SD (Mar 19, 2018)

we had a cr who blew the whistle for every goal kick and throw in.  I firmly believe these were random ppl dressed up as refs and officiated the games.


----------



## pewpew (Mar 20, 2018)

Refs weren't any better at Aventura Park. I think those refs worked the entire day each day. Saw the same refs from our morning game still going when our evening game started on the second day. 9 games scheduled on that field for Saturday. At our morning game the AR gave a corner kick to the opposing team calling our GK out of bounds. GK clearly had possession of the ball inbounds even though she was partially out of bounds. The AR was lingering somewhere around the 18yd line. I usually sit near the flag to keep to myself and normally don't say much but this time I yelled across the field to the AR and to the CR asking how can he make a call when he's not even close to the goal line. CR just said it's the AR's call. I said..well he needs to move himself into a position to make the call accurately. He was not built for running as an AR..and definitely not running for anything else as I watched him CR the game before us and rarely ventured outside of the center circle.
Our evening game had a girl on the other team with a cast that was bubble wrapped. I went over to the ref tent to ask if that was allowed. He said if it's bubble wrapped it's ok as long as there isn't a hard cast underneath. I said to him..if I bubble wrap a 2x4 and hit you across the head with it..do you think it's still gonna hurt? He just shrugged. I then said that the rule states if it's a hard ortho cast and deemed unsafe by the ref then the kid can't play unless the ref deems it ok. I then told him the ref needs to be informed of the cast if he isn't aware to at least check it. I know this topic has been debated before but I sure as hell don't want my kid taking a shot to the head by that arm even if it's unintentional.
Didn't see any college coaches here either..but then again I didn't expect to by what other members posted here.


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 20, 2018)

I train between 15-30 miles a week. If I do four 80 minutes games alternating between CR and AR, my mind is gone sometime during the 4th game. Physically I can keep up, but the fatigue affects my mind. For this tournament, I think we had a lot of untrained and out of shape referees at the G03 fields, who had to work all day. They were working way over their head trying to officiate games at this level even for 1 game, let alone 6 or more. I'm not not blaming these referees any more than I would a kitten that got thrown onto a race track. They were put in a situation they were unprepared to handle.

The tournament definitely needs to address the issue for future years. If I had a serious injury on my team, I would be contacting the Nevada association to inquire about sanctioning requirements and then verifying that they were met. One suggestion would be to partner with nearby associations and offer free or deeply discounted room and board, possibly some decent SWAG and/or other things to get more qualified referees to this tournament. Maybe partner it with a convention or upgrade training and observations.

Frankly, if it were up to me, it would impact my decision as to whether we returned, and my daughter's team didn't have any really bad stuff happen. There are plenty of showcases available to So Cal teams and the internet makes things pretty easy, too.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 20, 2018)

Is this run by the same group that runs Vegas Cup?


----------



## Dubs (Mar 20, 2018)

I sincerely hope our club decides not to do this tournament again.  There are too many other very good options that would roughly be the same cost....particularly all the ECNL events which are top notch, in terms of fields, refs and college coach presence.


----------



## shales1002 (Mar 20, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Is this run by the same group that runs Vegas Cup?


No. Two different clubs. Players runs this Showcase.


----------



## shales1002 (Mar 20, 2018)

Dubs said:


> I sincerely hope our club decides not to do this tournament again.  There are too many other very good options that would roughly be the same cost....particularly all the ECNL events which are top notch, in terms of fields, refs and college coach presence.


I thought the exposure was good, it's relatively inexpensive, and there's always over 600 teams for girls alone. With that many teams, I'm sure it's a challenge to find quality refs. I witnessed some foolishness myself. But overall my experience was good. ECNL events are an added bonus. There won't be 600+ teams...instead 100+, which makes it special.


----------



## Overlap (Mar 21, 2018)

mirage said:


> Don't know about Heritage but Silverbowl fields are in great shape.  All green with no dirt patches.
> 
> Field setup is bit on the short side.


Heritage was pretty good for this time of year, not green but, good surface, LOTS of college coaches, we had over 40 in the 3 days attend, (many attended multiple games), competitive brackets and we didn't drive 300 miles to play our own SoCAL teams. This was our 5th trip and this one was by far the best, great hotel, close to 3 of the 4 games and just an overall great time.


----------



## Mystery Train (Mar 21, 2018)

The refs were really overworked.  By the last day, they were just mailing it in.  I saw some egregious decisions, but I was convinced they were because the refs were too exhausted to care.  Twice there were some bad no calls at the end of games because they just didn't want to prolong anything.

If it weren't for the number of coaches at our first two games, this wouldn't be a tournament I'd recommended.

MB


----------



## WhiteFenceSurfer (Mar 22, 2018)

Gmiller part deux said:


> If that was the 03 age bracket the slammers o3 ECNL team was playing also.  So those were not slammers ECNL players guesting.


Thanks Gmiller... I see that now but I can say with honesty that this was not the team that went 0-8-2 in SCDSL and scored 5 goals all year. They scored 7 against a tough team in the first game so how does that make sense? I just don't see any advantage for a team to do that in a showcase. How would the college coaches know what girls are playing if they didn't make a serious attempt to stack the roster and update scouting zone well in advance? Strange but it happened. Now the team's got soccer rankings went from 1790 to 389!! Their rank improved +1394 nationally, +432 in the region and +72 in southern cal because of this one tournament... Flawed system in my opinion but it should correct itself in the end. We had a great time this year and I am not complaining about losing to this team. They were tough and ended up losing in the finals to the Arsenal CO team. We didn't have as bad of officials as some of the others but I can see where the tournament needs to tighten up a few things!


----------



## soccermama213 (Mar 22, 2018)

WhiteFenceSurfer said:


> Thanks Gmiller... I see that now but I can say with honesty that this was not the team that went 0-8-2 in SCDSL and scored 5 goals all year. They scored 7 against a tough team in the first game so how does that make sense? I just don't see any advantage for a team to do that in a showcase. How would the college coaches know what girls are playing if they didn't make a serious attempt to stack the roster and update scouting zone well in advance? Strange but it happened. Now the team's got soccer rankings went from 1790 to 389!! Their rank improved +1394 nationally, +432 in the region and +72 in southern cal because of this one tournament... Flawed system in my opinion but it should correct itself in the end. We had a great time this year and I am not complaining about losing to this team. They were tough and ended up losing in the finals to the Arsenal CO team. We didn't have as bad of officials as some of the others but I can see where the tournament needs to tighten up a few things!


Those gotsoccer rankings are weird anyway. For instance, teams that won their brackets received quite a bit of points while high level teams playing in the National League bracket weren't getting any points. Same with teams that won Surf cup while many teams were at showcases like Silverlakes getting none since it was a showcase. I usually look at those rankings for a general idea but I have seen good teams with lower rankings and some high ranking teams that aren't good since some are going off previous years team rankings


----------



## Slammerdad (Mar 22, 2018)

Just a thought but the consensus I have heard is that www.youthsoccerrankings.us is a better source for up to the minute rankings and reflects true head to head rankings rather than arbitrary ranking points to determine placement.  Again, it's "youth soccer" so I wouldn't put too much stock in any of it frankly


----------



## Overlap (Mar 22, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> Just a thought but the consensus I have heard is that www.youthsoccerrankings.us is a better source for up to the minute rankings and reflects true head to head rankings rather than arbitrary ranking points to determine placement.  Again, it's "youth soccer" so I wouldn't put too much stock in any of it frankly


Youth Soccer Ranking usually misses TGS and Las Vegas Player's Showcase results however, they will add them in if you send them the link.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

soccermama213 said:


> Those gotsoccer rankings are weird anyway. For instance, teams that won their brackets received quite a bit of points while high level teams playing in the National League bracket weren't getting any points. Same with teams that won Surf cup while many teams were at showcases like Silverlakes getting none since it was a showcase. I usually look at those rankings for a general idea but I have seen good teams with lower rankings and some high ranking teams that aren't good since some are going off previous years team rankings


The rankings are important because some tournaments utilize them to decide what teams they will allow into their tournament  and what bracket they will play in.  A flawed system? Completely. But to the best of my knowledge a college coach does not care where a team is ranked.  That's why it's important for your kid to reach out to the coach and provide them their schedule.


----------



## lancer (Mar 30, 2018)

We had no problems with refs or fields. My DD played and learned a lot from some of the best teams in the country.  BTW the tournament hoodies are awesome.


----------

